# Candreva



## #Dodo90# (30 Giugno 2013)

Se il vero Candreva è quello visto in questa Confederetion Cup, questo è un giocatore di livello mondiale. Alla Lazio ha fatto una grandissima annata, ma non mi aspettavo di vederlo a questi livelli in un palcoscenico internazionale. A Roma è sprecato.


----------



## ROQ (30 Giugno 2013)

lo dico da tempo, è un fenomeno ed uno dei giocatori più sottovalutati che ci sono in tutto il mondo, già alla Juve dicevo che era piu forte di Marchisio, questo è da prendere assolutamente. Il problema è che a Roma non è sprecato perchè la Lazio se continua cosi l'anno prossimo ci piscia in testa visto che noi non riusciamo manco a prendere Poli senza sputare sangue


----------



## Frikez (1 Luglio 2013)

È a metà tra Udinese e Lazio, quest'ultima ha appena riscattato metà cartellino per 1.7 milioni!!

Magari se il prossimo anno parlassimo con Pozzo potremo prenderlo per una decina di milioni, con Lotito invece è praticamente impossibile, tra l'altro è un giocatore molto duttile, può giocare largo a destra nel tridente come contro la Spagna oppure nei 3 di centrocampo.


----------



## Angstgegner (1 Luglio 2013)

Estremamente sottovalutato.
Stravedo per lui, magari averlo al Milan, ma non penso andrà via dalla Lazio.


----------



## Elshafenomeno (1 Luglio 2013)

penso sia il giocatore più sottovalutato di sempre, e mi vanto di averlo seguito con sempre maggiore interesse puntando sulla sua crescita quando tutti lo davano per morto, ma già quando era nell'under 21 se ne parlava estremamnente bene (qualcuno lo definiva il nuovo Pirlo, poi ha cambiato ruolo). Il merito è di Reja che ne ha intuito le potenzialità da esterno, mentre a Livorno faceva la mezzala...ne è venuta fuori sicuramente l'ala destra più forte della serie A.

Senza ombra di dubbio uno dei migliori prodotti del vivaio italiano degli ultimi anni, peccato che adesso costerà una cifra....dico solo che secondo alcuni miei amici laziali è passato da "romanista schifoso" a "idolo da blindare nella Lazio a vita" in solamente una stagione...questo oltre che un grande talento ha due palle così: non si è scoraggiato dal fatto che gli ultras della curva lo contestavano e umilmente si è messo a lavorare sodo per migliorare le sue prestazioni, e guardate che giocatore è diventato. Dovrebbero prendere un po' esempio tutte da Candreva le fighette di nuova generazione.

Spero che non sia stato questo il classico anno in cui tutto gli è andato dritto, come un Pasinato qualsiasi, e che la stagione che arriva sia quella della sua definitva consacrazione.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (1 Luglio 2013)

come detto nel topic di dimanti , siamo messi proprio male se siamo arrivati a inviadiare appunto diamanti al bologna e candreva alla lazio , non perche i suddetti giocatori non siano bravi ma perche questo vuol dire che in rosa abbiamo giocatori molto piu scarsi di questi e ancora una volta dobbiamo ringraziare il signor al milan non serve un ds se siamo arrivati a questo punto . Prima che qualcuno se ne esca con la scusa non ci sono soldi voglio fare presente che stiamo parlando di candreva e di diamanti e se squadre come bologna e lazio potevano permetterseli allora poteva permetterseli pure il milan , ovviamente se solo avessimo un ds competente


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Luglio 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Estremamente sottovalutato.
> Stravedo per lui, magari averlo al Milan, ma non penso andrà via dalla Lazio.



.


----------



## Elshafenomeno (1 Luglio 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> come detto nel topic di dimanti , siamo messi proprio male se siamo arrivati a inviadiare appunto diamanti al bologna e candreva alla lazio , non perche i suddetti giocatori non siano bravi ma perche questo vuol dire che in rosa abbiamo giocatori molto piu scarsi di questi e ancora una volta dobbiamo ringraziare il signor al milan non serve un ds se siamo arrivati a questo punto . Prima che qualcuno se ne esca con la scusa non ci sono soldi voglio fare presente che stiamo parlando di candreva e di diamanti e se squadre come bologna e lazio potevano permetterseli allora poteva permetterseli pure il milan , ovviamente se solo avessimo un ds competente



ma che discorsi, i giocatori esplodono, ad oggi Candreva è talmente migliorato che non bisogna assolutamente vergognarsi se in rosa abbiamo giocatori inferiori a lui..Diamanti è un altro discorso, ha solo le punizioni, non è mai stato un fenomeno e ormai vista l'età main lo sarà..Candreva lo sta cominciando a diventare.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (1 Luglio 2013)

Elshafenomeno ha scritto:


> ma che discorsi, i giocatori esplodono, ad oggi Candreva è talmente migliorato che non bisogna assolutamente vergognarsi se in rosa abbiamo giocatori inferiori a lui..Diamanti è un altro discorso, ha solo le punizioni, non è mai stato un fenomeno e ormai vista l'età main lo sarà..Candreva lo sta cominciando a diventare.



sui giocatori devi scommettere prima che esplodano visto che non puoi piu permetterti di comprare giocatori affermati , ora in rosa abbiamo gente come traorè e puoi sperare solo che esplodano nel vero senso della parola


----------

